# Hunting shows



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

This is probably going to sound bad and come across wrong but............


Is it just that I am a Yankee or do many of these guys on these shows sound like their IQ is lower than the number of points on the bucks they kill?

I realize that many of these guys are good ole boys from the South, and grow up with the local lingo, but when I constantly hear, " I seen him coming" , I ain't never seen nuttin like that", "I seen them horns", "I hit them horns together"

I just can't help but cringe a little each time I hear that stuff.

Just for the record deer do NOT have horns.

I know this all sounds pretentious with a capital P on my part but the divide in how we use the English language geographically in this country can be huge!

PS - I'm sure they are all really nice guys.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah, I used to be one them there guys, now I am a domesticated hillbilly !


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Believe me, there are plenty of us Yanks that also butcher the English language.
My only complaint about most hunting shows is how easy they make it look, especially when they are hunting private farms that are tailored for deer hunting. To a non-hunter or anti it looks like shooting fish in a barrel. Hell, sometimes it looks ridiculously easy and not all that exciting to me.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Seaturd said:


> Believe me, there are plenty of us Yanks that also butcher the English language.
> My only complaint about most hunting shows is how easy they make it look, especially when they are hunting private farms that are tailored for deer hunting. To a non-hunter or anti it looks like shooting fish in a barrel. Hell, sometimes it looks ridiculously easy and not all that exciting to me.


I agree, most of the time I just watch to look at the wild life. I'am pretty sure if I put up a fence around 500ac and feed and studded out buck, it would look real dam easy


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

They sound that way to me too. Some of those other fi**ing websites that include the southern boys just have me going oh brother.

"now that right there is fuuuunny" or the totally stupid "git er done".

Sad thing is they are all proud of themselves.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree with you- but what I found working and dealing with our sales force and other suppliers in the south- is that they do know the same stuff that we know- they just either take alot longer getting the message across or they sound really bad with their "Awwwwwe Shucks" attitude.

Have you ever seen the "Flyway Highway" or whatever... I'll take those southern boys ANY day over these two nitwits!


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

joe01 said:


> I agree, most of the time I just watch to look at the wild life. I'am pretty sure if I put up a fence around 500ac and feed and studded out buck, it would look real dam easy


Which shows are using High Fences? Most of the shows that I watch are Fair Chase. But, I agree that they make it look way too easy. I would like to see them make a show on Salt Fork during Gun Season.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

big_mike said:


> Which shows are using High Fences? Most of the shows that I watch are Fair Chase. But, I agree that they make it look way too easy. I would like to see them make a show on Salt Fork during Gun Season.


You'd be suprised. I know a guy that videos for the pro staff that he belongs to. While it's seldome mentioned, they often are on very large private preserves or on vast areas of privately leased land. Almost always they are at least on land managed by the kind of outfitters that only executive types could afford the cost to take a trophy from. They do plenty of 'amateur' type hunts on other private or public lands but little of that footage ever makes the show. Only when they accidently, after 100 hours of hunting, capture footage of a quality hunt this way do you get to see the 15 minute version of it.
For the Hillbilly stuff (I can say that because I'm a Hillbilly) have you ever seen the Crowbar and Jason show? Holy crap, those guys are priceless!!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Jeff Foxworthy is one of those GOBs-but trust me, he's no dummy! He can turn it off and on at will. He also is making a ton of moolah with that twang!
Heck, I can turn it off and on also whenever I'm back in McDowell cty(most southern cty in West BG!)


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I am well aware that deer have antlers but I say horns. Always have, always will. I bet theres more hunters that say horns than there are that say antlers. I have nothing to back that up other than personal observation. I didnt realize that made us sound stupid.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...You guys are right...If you and I know you see it damn near all of them are on private leased property...or hunting with an outfitter and we all know an outfitter will not be on public land...but land leased and planted to keep the big deer there...All the good old boy lingo is just entertainment....As for high fences ...there not going to tell us they are...They say no high fences here ...We are not there so....Anybody can tell us anything...Is it the truth we may never know ...C.L....


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

Lundy said:


> This is probably going to sound bad and come across wrong but............
> 
> 
> Is it just that I am a Yankee or do many of these guys on these shows sound like their IQ is lower than the number of points on the bucks they kill?
> ...


lundy,99.9 % of them are michigan fans!!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I agree that some of the guys come across a little dense, but I think it's mostly perception. I work with a couple guys who come across as really laid back, almost a little slow, but are two of the smarter / harder working guys here. 
Comment on the ranches they hunt ; One of the shows had an outfitter's name & website (in Texas), so I looked it up. A "trophy" whitetail hunt was $7000 + trophy fee !!!!!! The show came across like it's fair chase, etc. but it was a high fence ranch. Granted the ranch was probably 100,000 acres, but hunting over a timed feeder from a plush box blind is not exactly hunting in my book.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

not every ranch is fenced in, but they sure do feed those pigs... I watched a show were they were studding out does in a pen. This guys said he get up to 20g's for trophy's.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Speaking of funny hillbillys. I saw an interview with Larry the Cable Guy. They used his real name and I forget what it is. I think it is Matt something and he is from Okahoma. He can turn it off and come out of character and he is a bright guy. Now, he still comes off as good old country boy, but he is no dummy with a sister that has moles. lol He's actually really smart and had a lot of great answers for the interviewer. He explained that he has been doing this(comedy) for 20 years. He "ought" to be good at it by now. He sure has made a TON of money. 

As for hunting shows being dumb. Yeah, I agree. They are dumb. If I see one more guy sit on a tripod in a high-fence ranch and shoot a buck with a high powered rifle from 300 yards away and then............................turn to the camera and say how "tough" this hunt was. GIVE ME A BREAK. There wasn't a darn thing tough about it.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

They have some of the high fences in pike county. I met a guy that has one, and yes they get big bucks for deer over 150 and really big bucks for deer over 180. 

95% of all hunts on tv are high fence hunts.

It is a bunch of crap when they say it was a Hard hunt.

I think its funny when they are hunting in a field and there are 4 or 5 140 to 180 class bucks. Come on, I may see 3 or 4 a year while hunting like that if I'm lucky.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> 95&#37; of all hunts on tv are high fence hunts.


That's simply not true, at all. And what exactly does this have to do with the original question?


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

OH man, that was a hard hunt. We saw about 25 doe's come by us, 15 bucks, we picked the biggest one. I shot it 110 yards away. had the meat wagon drive us over to it. man this was hard (hardest hunt of the year) People if you want a 150 class buck please call BIGGA$$ whitetail camp. There affordable only $7,000 per person, Man that was a great hunt, thanks for having us, and I hope we can help you sell all you cabins.

sorry for taking over this thread, It just gets under my skin


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

When I see a good show, I always look up the web site of the outfitter. I like to see what they are charging for a hunt. "Not all", but there a lot of the lodges that are in high fenced areas. But I live in NE Ohio and I cannot speak good english lol. So I am not going to hold that against them.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Being from Tennessee,I can relate and I am proud of my heritage.
The southern accent has become the catch-all stereotype for ignorance and stupidity.
Even though he is funny,Larry the Cable Guy helped reinforce a lot of negative attitudes about the south - the notion that we're stupid, fat, white trash hillbillies who have less class in our whole body than the rest of America has in their pinky fingers. 
Just not true.
I think most of these guys are just trying to come across like they are talking among a group of hunting buddies.
I would bet that most guys vocabulary and pronunciations change some depending on what social setting they are in.
Most would talk a little different around a room full of guys drinking beer than they would in a business environment.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Lewis don'y take offense....I have friends I love like my fsmily and they are from the south...One I like to get his wife fired up ..when she does the Southern Draw comes out big time ...I love her...She'll look at me and say Jim you did it again...I don't connect Southern Draw to stupidity...or being dumb....Don't loose that accent....It is part of you....
As for the high fences I don't know what the percentage is ...don't care I just know there are....
Going to do what one Post did bring up the outfitter's on the internet just for fun....My other gripe is watch who the hunters and chances they own or work for one or more of the sponsors....They can afford it...Most of us can't
KILL A BIG BUCK..ONLY..$6,999...


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> ...Lewis don'y take offense....I have friends I love like my fsmily and they are from the south...One I like to get his wife fired up ..when she does the Southern Draw comes out big time ...I love her...She'll look at me and say Jim you did it again...I don't connect Southern Draw to stupidity...or being dumb....Don't loose that accent....It is part of you....
> As for the high fences I don't know what the percentage is ...don't care I just know there are....
> Going to do what one Post did bring up the outfitter's on the internet just for fun....My other gripe is watch who the hunters and chances they own or work for one or more of the sponsors....They can afford it...Most of us can't
> KILL A BIG BUCK..ONLY..$6,999...


........But we keep watching them anyway. Some of the shows have good points to make, others don't. View em' and get what you want from them. Just like sport figures, you have some you like and others that mean nothing to you and you won't root for. 

I watch the shows I'm interested in because I happened to like the headlined personality and the show can teach me something.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I watch them and enjoy them but it like watching WWF wrestling. I was watching a show just 4 or 5 days ago and a nice 165 to 175 class deer came out the narrator stated that this was the largest natural whitetail that they had gotten on camera. They did not shoot it but its the point. 

The topic is hunting shows so we are talking about hunting shows. Some threads Evolve 

Magis Don't tell me u watch WWF wrestling. I know a lot of people that think that its real also. LOL

I don't know what You guys are talking about HOT CHICKS DIG SOUTHERN ASCENTS.

I don't speak good English either.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

When I get up around Cleveland, people ask me "if I'm from the south"? I reply "Yup. Southern Ohio" Pronounced "O-HI-AH" in the southwest part of the state.

The ESPN show I can't stand is that blond bimbo that's on Sunday mornings. There *HAS* to be blackmail involved somehow...


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

wildman said:


> 95% of all hunts on tv are high fence hunts.


I don't agree with that for a second. There are some that do, but not 95%. As far as the way those guys talk, I don't think it makes them look stupid, and I'd be quicker to trust someone like that than some slick talking "yankee". I'll take "down to earth" and real over "proper and perfect" anyday.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Fishpro...I agree I don't feel it is 95% either ..I would venture to say 50%...Some of them are the big ones...Teckamotei or however you spell it they talk about it all the time...Still big money for a hunt....As for the southern draw..dosn't meke anybody look stupid..We all have a draw of some kind...I am from Pa. and I give myself away as to where I am from with one word..
"YOUNS"...do youns get the message..Met someone from Mass. one time ...what the hell is she saying Caaa...She went to her car...Caaa...
Mama say's Stupid is as Stupid does.YOU GUYS CAN PUT YOUR FEET UNDER MY TABLE ANYTIME...C.L...


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

There ain't a guy on here who wouldn't go ga ga over a cute blond or brunette wearin' daisy dukes with a slow southern drawl that's as dumb as a rock. 

(Hell, I'd marry her if I wasn't already!)

A lot of people may not be book smart, but like a lot of the guys I've met on here, they have street smarts and common sense I would take over a Ph.D. any day!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Wildman ...saw the same show I think it was Realtree,,with David Blanton...Was a big buck but I thought I had seen bigger ones on other shows...Like the ones taken on the Lee & Tiffeny's Show(Gett'n Close)..Posted farm in Iowa...You know ...NO HUNTING unless you have a name...I see now that most of the tv hunters are given a title(PROFESSIONAL HUNTERS)...Feel better now that I got that off my chest...
...Youns have a nice holiday...Pa. Boy...C.L...


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I think the qustion is could these shows do better. A nationaly televised show usually tries to appeal to a wide range of people. So while there is nothing wrong with a southern accent. The hosts could use better grammar. And say antlers instead of horns. Things like that. Its just good business. Im sure that there is a place for a stripped down, "real southern" style huntin' show. But when they all seem to be this way it could possibly make some people think that all hunters lack good grammar and knowledge of deer anatomy.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

OK maybe no 95% but a high %ag. Yea I seen the Iowa one


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

How do you guys feel about Ted Nugent. I seen an interview with him and he was simply amazing. He tells it like it is. You either like him or hate him. I really like his show.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i think he should keep his day job
after seeing his "acting" in beer for my horses,i don't think he'll be getting too many calls from hollywood
the only words he spoke were about 3 right at the end.the rest of the time was just hanging out and looking stupid,LOL.in fact,the whole movie was pure stupidity,which is the only reason i might have chuckled once
lundy needs to watch that one


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

My favorite hunting show is Spotlight on Deer with Billy and Willy.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...hahner724....I am not to crazy about his outdoor show he acts a little too crazy for me...But that is him...I saw the same interview and he tell's it like it is...interview was fantastic...He is the number one Ambassador for the hunter and gun owner..We need a dozen like him in D.C....
...GO GET THEM UNCLE TED...C.L...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh yeah, good ole Uncle Ted. Everyone loves Uncle Ted. To be honest, I love to hear the guy talk about hunting. He has a passion for it and he believes strongly in supporting it and that is what I love about Uncle Ted. The show, with the rock and roll background music and his fist pumping and "mystical flight of the arrow" or, "the beast is dead, long live the beast"...........not for me. He would be really cool to hunt with or have at deer camp. I just can't stand his show and all the production "flare". It is entertainment and he feels he has to rock it up a bit. That's fine, but I don't enjoy it much at all.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

chadwimc said:


> The ESPN show I can't stand is that blond bimbo that's on Sunday mornings. There *HAS* to be blackmail involved somehow...


LOL...that one is a bit ridiculous!! She always finds a way to strip down to her bikini and swim with the catfish or whatever absurd thing she is doing each week.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

fshnteachr said:


> LOL...that one is a bit ridiculous!! She always finds a way to strip down to her bikini and swim with the catfish or whatever absurd thing she is doing each week.



Yep I would give her a guided trip to Bangcock. Might not be good for film but I would do my best to catch something!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Some of the shows I watch find them entertaining...Some I check the menu if I see they are on I don't even go there...And the show ...chadwimc...That blond bimbo I can't stand her saw her twice and that was two times to many...C.L...


----------

